# 5 Gallon and Divided 15 Gallon tank mates?



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey!
So I have decided to do a natural planted tank with my 5 gallon, sand as a substrate and a sponge filter :-D Currently have 1 Male Betta in there! What would be good tank mates for him?

Also, I have a divided 15 gallon fish tank. Would I be able to put tank mates in this as well? It's only divided in half, so I would like tank mates for each side! (Might make this into planted tank as well with sand, currently have a Tetra iWhisper filter, going to be a sponge filter soon!)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

For the 5 gallon you are limited to inverts such as snails and shrimp. I prefer shrimp, with red cherries being my favourite. 

With only 7 gallons per side, I would still only consider inverts for the 15 gallon. It's not that it can't handle the bioload, but by dividing it you limit the footprint. Most small fish are active and like having more room to swim than a divided tank can provide.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> For the 5 gallon you are limited to inverts such as snails and shrimp. I prefer shrimp, with red cherries being my favourite.
> 
> With only 7 gallons per side, I would still only consider inverts for the 15 gallon. It's not that it can't handle the bioload, but by dividing it you limit the footprint. Most small fish are active and like having more room to swim than a divided tank can provide.


Thanks a bunch! :-D

Might just stick to putting some shrimp in the 5 gallon. Trying to make things more interesting for my tail biter! He's doing much better with his tank loaded with places to explore. Can't wait to plant it! :-D:-D:-D


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

awesome ^-^

you could also do a snail. i love snails xD


----------

